# Buckmark Silhouette Ultimate Match 14"



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I finally received my Browning Buckmark today (2-15-13). I have been looking at this gun for some time or I should say this model, but everything I saw was the 10" Silhouette. I was looking to buy a Buckmark this time through GunBroker.com to replace the very accurate S&W Model 41 that I got frustrated with and sold. My Ruger Mark II.5 10" was not quite as accurate as the Model 41 but I really like it, shoots with no problems at all. As I was looking at the 10 Silhouettes I found this 14" Silhouette and just had to have it. The add said it was in excellent + condition. It cost me an arm and a leg but after buying it and getting it I really like the way it is made. As far as the excellent + rating well there is not a scratch on it anywhere except on the scope rail. It is really a fine specimen of a Silhouette. I have already made a change to it that most will not approve but due to the size of my hands it was necessary. I am right handed so I filed the right side thumb rest off the grips, now it fits me really nice and a lot more comfortable. IThe only pictures I have right now are with the Red Dot on it that will be replaced with a Hi-Lux 2-7x32mm LER scope, but it does show the grip modification. I will post a follow up pictures when I get the scope mounted this week as soon as I receive it. I will also add target pictures after the scope is mounted. Here is the gun and scope that I am putting on it, I have the same scope on my Mark II.5. If you are interested in a good scope these Hi-Lux Long Eye Relief are a good scope at a good cost with Life time warranty. I have had Bushnell scopes for and guns and other scopes also, this scope works best because of the shorter eye relief, it's not 20" like the others but it is 13" eye relief. This is the fourth one of these scopes that I have purchased.


----------

